# North Carolina State Championship 2020



## ducttapecuber (Mar 3, 2020)

We are happy to announce that we will be having the first ever North Carolina State Championship in September!
*https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NorthCarolinaChampionship2020*

When: September 26-27th 2020
Where: NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh, North Carolina USA
What: State Championship for North Carolina
Events: all
Registration: $50-opens on May 1st at 5pm

Please email the organizers if you have any questions.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 4, 2020)

Unfortunately, we have made the decision* to cancel North Carolina Championship 2020. *With the global COVID-19 pandemic being unpredictable, we do not feel that having such a large competition is responsible or worth the risk. We know this measure may seem drastic since the competition is not until September, however we feel this is the best option for our community.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 4, 2020)

ducttapecuber said:


> Unfortunately, we have made the decision* to cancel North Carolina Championship 2020. *With the global COVID-19 pandemic being unpredictable, we do not feel that having such a large competition is responsible or worth the risk. We know this measure may seem drastic since the competition is not until September, however we feel this is the best option for our community.


bruh


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 4, 2020)

u Cube said:


> bruh


We saw no possible way to safely host an event of this size. We are hoping to have a smaller local competition in NC before the end of 2020 where we can have a smaller competitor limit.


----------

